# Cheap NUC to play HDR 10bit 4K movies



## Prima.Vera (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,
Planing to buy a small and cheap NUC or small box/device just for playing HDR 4K movies on my 4K TV via standard HDMI.
Can anyone recommend please a cheap variant? I'm *not *gaming, just for music, movies and web browsing. But the CPU/GPU should be capable of playing those type of movies without frame drops.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

IDK about Intel but Raven Ridge APUs can do all of the above with HDMI 2.0. Have you considered a mini barebones and then adding something like an Athlon 200GE or 2200G?

Something like this: https://www.asrock.com/nettop/AMD/DeskMini A300 Series/index.asp

I'm fairly certain the Athlon 200GE will do what you need, the video engine function isn't cut down from the full APU and it has excellent decoding abilities. CPU is a dualie Zen with 4 threads at 3.2 ghz so it should be fine for web browsing. (my mum has one in an antec isk110, she loves it).


----------



## Vario (Mar 8, 2019)

Shield TV might work for you, I only use it for streaming Netflix.  You can stream from a variety of sources on it and it can also play music and video files from network attached storage.  It has games as well but I haven't tried them ever.  Its been pretty reliable for the past year and didn't cost a huge amount.  I bought a jelly comb bluetooth remote with keypad and mouse since I hated the remote it came with.

https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Shield-Streaming-Media-Player/dp/B075RXV2VR


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

If the videos are HEVC encoded, Xbox One S would work as well.

A Windows-based machine is going to cost a great deal more than Xbox One S/Shield TV.  Web browsing isn't an option on either but they both support apps which facilitating getting content from websites like YouTube.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If the videos are HEVC encoded, Xbox One S would work as well.
> 
> A Windows-based machine is going to cost a great deal more than Xbox One S/Shield TV.  Web browsing isn't an option on either but they both support apps which facilitating getting content from websites like YouTube.


Idk, bare bones +200ge, $20 ssd and one stick of 4gb ddr4 sodimm. I think it may cost similar or if it's more I'd say it's worth it for the versatility of a pc. Could even run Linux instead of windows.


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

According to this, it should be able to *decode* 10 bit 4k60. Not sure if it supports HDR or not (or what that even is, still).

Seriously, WTF is HDR, though? I'm hearing about it as a video feature... I'm hearing about it as a thing monitors and TVs do/don't have... the _last_ time I heard about HDR before everyone wanted it in their TV was back when it was an effect in video games like Oblivion. It made lights look prettier than bloom. Oh, and it's also a camera technology which supposedly involves capturing multiple instances of the very same image and then combining them... this thing is too many things!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

Shield TV is $170ish with a big.LITTLE 8-core ARM CPU with Maxwell-based 256 shader GPU.
Xbox One S is $225ish with 8-core Jaguar CPU with Polaris-based 768 shader GPU.
Athlon 200GE custom box is going to be $300+ with 2-core, 4-thread CPU with Vega-based 192 shader GPU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2019)

I’d go with a second hand Xbox One S around $150

Supports 4K and HDR while also have a great video ecosystem and ability to game


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shield TV is $170ish with a big.LITTLE 8-core ARM CPU with Maxwell-based 256 shader GPU.
> Xbox One S is $225ish with 8-core Jaguar CPU with Polaris-based 768 shader GPU.
> Athlon 200GE custom box is going to be $300+ with 2-core, 4-thread CPU with Vega-based 192 shader GPU.



But with a Shield TV  at least the power usage is <20w were as a xbox one s is 50w+. Personally i wouldd get either and proberly pick up a newer Roku tbh, not a big fan of google services.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

Pretty sure in all three cases decoding is done via an ASIC...in other words, the shaders are mostly idle.  Xbox One S does draw more power but on the flip side, Xbox One S can actually be shut off where the Shield just goes to sleep.  Pretty sure Xbox One S, task for task, will generally consume less than a Raven Ridge system because of its super lean Jaguar cores compared to Zen cores.

If the source of the 4K HDR videos is Netflix, both SHIELD TV and Xbox One S have an app available.

SHIELD TV by default doesn't have IR remote support.  Only the Pro model does.  I use an Inteset remote with the Xbox One S.

Xbox One S comes with the added advantage of being able to play Blurays.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shield TV is $170ish with a big.LITTLE 8-core ARM CPU with Maxwell-based 256 shader GPU.
> Xbox One S is $225ish with 8-core Jaguar CPU with Polaris-based 768 shader GPU.
> Athlon 200GE custom box is going to be $300+ with 2-core, 4-thread CPU with Vega-based 192 shader GPU.


JAguar cores in Xbox are mobile phone performance. the 200GE is probably faster lmao. Can't compare the ARM cpu's in the Shield because they are RISC but it's not going to be mind-blowing.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty sure Xbox One S, task for task, will generally consume less than a Raven Ridge system because of its super lean Jaguar cores compared to Zen cores.


Zen is built to replace Jaguar too. My 200GE system uses less than 50W even at 100% load crunching. We both don't have solid numbers but the power use difference is so small it will make no difference at all.

The _only_ advantage the console has is cost.  But i argue the versatility of the PC is worth the initial investment, plus upgradbility in the future. 

I just specced up a mini PC with Athlon 200GE, 4GB DDR4, AM4 iTX motherboard, 120GB decent ssd and Antec isk110 mini case with integrated PSU and external brick and it is $278.98 on newegg. Put Linux on it and you have a solid media PC. Or get a Windows 10 key from amazon for 10 bucks. IMO it's worth paying a bit more, you don't get locked into an ecosystem and you can do pretty much anything. Even play blue ray with a USB reader (thought that will cost extra ofc).

Hell, if you don't want AMD you could probably get a G5400 with UHD610 from intel and that can do 4K 60hz and from a bit of reading also HDR.


----------



## Vario (Mar 8, 2019)

Forgot to elaborate but the reasons I hate the remote that comes with the Shield:
1) you can't turn the remote off
2) it has a creepy microphone on it
3) it runs out of battery power fairly quickly
lastly and most importantly:
4) It uses a watch battery, it isn't usb rechargeable.

This is the model remote I use right now https://www.amazon.com/Mini-Wireless-Keyboard-Touchpad-Microsoft/dp/B0719KCY9Q but doesn't appear to be offered for sale anywhere, I think I paid $15 for it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 8, 2019)

$49 MiBox.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xiaomi-M...mf31ctYjw4FzeqN9JwMhT_co27cXuEnRoCdw0QAvD_BwE


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2019)

The OP mentioned he wants to browse the web, which IMO eliminates things like the Xbox One S and Shield.  It sounds like the OP wants to use the computer for more than just a media player, hence he needs an actual computer.

That said, I'm also voting for a Deskmini A300 build, though I would go with the 2200G over the 200GE.  For $35 more, you get 2 more cores, a faster clock speed, and a significantly faster GPU.  From experience of going with a weak system for a media player, I'll say, get a stronger CPU than you think you need right now.  When new codecs come out that the built in GPU can't hardware accelerate, you'll thank me, because the CPU will be powerful enough to decode them.  I've got two miniPC right now, that were fine for media players back when everything was H264, but now that the switch has happened to HEVC, which the GPUs don't support, the weak processors can't keep up with anything beyond 720p without dropping frames.

Yes, it is going to cost about $300 for a Deskmini A300 + 2200G + 8GB RAM + 120GB SSD.  However, that computer will last a long time doing the tasks the OP needs it to do.  If you do it right to begin with, yes, it will cost more, but you'll have the system for a lot longer.



hat said:


> Seriously, WTF is HDR, though? I'm hearing about it as a video feature... I'm hearing about it as a thing monitors and TVs do/don't have... the _last_ time I heard about HDR before everyone wanted it in their TV was back when it was an effect in video games like Oblivion. It made lights look prettier than bloom. Oh, and it's also a camera technology which supposedly involves capturing multiple instances of the very same image and then combining them... this thing is too many things!



Basically, it's an increase in contrast range.  In my experience, it's really only improvement is with dark scenes.  You know how sometimes you watch a movie, and it is a dark scene, and you have a hard time telling what the heck is even going on because everything just looks black, well HDR helps a great deal with that.  Other than that, I can't really tell much of a difference.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The OP mentioned he wants to browse the web, which IMO eliminates things like the Xbox One S and Shield.  It sounds like the OP wants to use the computer for more than just a media player, hence he needs an actual computer.
> 
> That said, I'm also voting for a Deskmini A300 build, though I would go with the 2200G over the 200GE.  For $35 more, you get 2 more cores, a faster clock speed, and a significantly faster GPU.  From experience of going with a weak system for a media player, I'll say, get a stronger CPU than you think you need right now.  When new codecs come out that the built in GPU can't hardware accelerate, you'll thank me, because the CPU will be powerful enough to decode them.  I've got two miniPC right now, that were fine for media players back when everything was H264, but now that the switch has happened to HEVC, which the GPUs don't support, the weak processors can't keep up with anything beyond 720p without dropping frames.
> 
> ...


Yaya so i wasn't _completely _talking out of my butt recommending deskmini a300 and raven apu c:

sorry i have confidence issues


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Yaya so i wasn't _completely _talking out of my butt recommending deskmini a300 and raven apu c:
> 
> sorry i have confidence issues



Nope, and I like the setup so much, I'm literally building one this weekend for my livingroom to replace the Deskmini 110 + G4600 I currently use.  Not that the Deskmini 110 needs to be replaced as a media PC, it plays everything just fine even with the G4600.  I'm replacing it because I'll also be using the PC in the livingroom as an emulator for older consoles, and the Intel GPU just can't provide the performance needed to do the emulation that I want.  I had considered buying an NES Classic, an SNES Classic, and a Playstation Classic, but that cost of all of those is almost as much as just building a Deskmini A300 system, so I said screw it and did that.  Now I'll have emulators all the way up to and including PS2 era, with just one box and one HDMI connection to the TV.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> JAguar cores in Xbox are mobile phone performance.


This wasn't cute at all...
I'd suggest any AMD APU NUC. In the scheme of things, AMD went with HDR10 which is HDR encoded standard video whereas Nvidia went with Dolby Vision. You'd have better conformity sticking to the seperation, although I cannot point out any reason to restrict yourself to DisplayVESA 400-600-1000 conventions when all present Samsung displays come with a respectible Dynamic Contrast Mode which is a close couple.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> This wasn't cute at all...
> I'd suggest any AMD APU NUC. In the scheme of things, AMD went with HDR10 which is HDR encoded standard video whereas Nvidia went with Dolby Vision. You'd have better conformity sticking to the seperation, although I cannot point out any reason to restrict yourself to DisplayVESA 400-600-1000 conventions when all present Samsung displays come with a respectible Dynamic Contrast Mode which is a close couple.


sorry i dont understand what you mean by it wasn't cute. but seriously on the performance of those cores. Zen1 is 100%+ more IPC and 75-100% more frequency. Modern handsets like my Huawei P20 i just got are comparable in performance per core (on the big cores).. The CPU is the biggest drawback of all current AMD consoles. I am so excited when they get Zen cores. I think we will see a huge increase in game complexity since devs will have _so much more _CPU power to work with. But that's a different topic all together


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> sorry i dont understand what you mean by it wasn't cute. but seriously on the performance of those cores. Zen1 is 100%+ more IPC and 75-100% more frequency. Modern handsets like my Huawei P20 i just got are comparable in performance per core (on the big cores).. The CPU is the biggest drawback of all current AMD consoles. I am so excited when they get Zen cores. I think we will see a huge increase in game complexity since devs will have _so much more _CPU power to work with. *But that's a different topic all together*


Precisely...
Maybe, if you would stop being dazzled, you could notice whatever cpu gear is not a requirement for eye scorching HDR.

Darn, I didn't notice OP already had a TV?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh... Forgot about internet browsing.
So instead might I suggest the $49 MiBox In combination with your existing Android/iPhone... LoL
you can actually pair then together or just us them separately and more conveniently..
the MiBox uses all Android TV apps however as of today the Spectrum TV app is not compatible with any other Android TV except Samsung's... The Spectrum TV app is compatible with XBone, Roku and Samsung TV (2018 and later)


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> Precisely...
> Maybe, if you would stop being dazzled, you could notice whatever cpu gear is not a requirement for eye scorching HDR.
> 
> Darn, I didn't notice OP already had a TV?


dazzled, wtf? did someone pee in your cornflakes?just saying because xbx having 8 core cpu was brought up. just making sure everyone knows the cpu in the console is literally garbage.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

Vario said:


> Forgot to elaborate but the reasons I hate the remote that comes with the Shield:
> 1) you can't turn the remote off
> 2) it has a creepy microphone on it
> 3) it runs out of battery power fairly quickly
> ...


1) Yeah, it goes to sleep too.  The volume adjustment on it doesn't work unless the remote is fully awake via pushing a button.  Otherwise it can take like 5 seconds of sliding your finger on it before it decides to give a damn. 
2) Only used it to voice search, worked well enough.
3) Indeed, I'm thinking more than once a year.
4) Pretty sure it is a CR2032 which is the same kind of 3v lithium, non-rechargeable coin battery PCs use to preserve the BIOS.  It might be the slightly thinner CR2030, I forget.

Inteset + Xbox One S is my favorite out of what I have:
1) Xbox One S + Inteset remote
2) SHIELD TV + SHIELD Remote
3) SHIELD TV + Universal USB Joint (does a 180) + FLIRC + Inteset remote



ArbitraryAffection said:


> dazzled, wtf? did someone pee in your cornflakes?just saying because xbx having 8 core cpu was brought up. just making sure everyone knows the cpu in the console is literally garbage.


In the context of power consumption, not performance.  With Xbox One S and SHIELD TV alike, apps and games are made for them explicitly.  If one core isn't enough to do a task, it becomes painfully obvious to the developers so they're forced to multithread it.  In the PC ecosystem, if one core is not enough, you encounter performance problems because the software was designed to run on a more powerful processor than you have.

Example: Netflix app on SHIELD TV may be coded to use two big cores, Xbox One S may be coded to use four cores, and on Windows may be coded to use one core.  App works on all of them equally but they're adapting to the hardware for SHIELD TV and Xbox One S because of it's known-to-be-finite resources.


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 8, 2019)

Shield TV


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The OP mentioned he wants to browse the web, which IMO eliminates things like the Xbox One S and Shield.  It sounds like the OP wants to use the computer for more than just a media player, hence he needs an actual computer.
> 
> That said, I'm also voting for a Deskmini A300 build, though I would go with the 2200G over the 200GE.  For $35 more, you get 2 more cores, a faster clock speed, and a significantly faster GPU.  From experience of going with a weak system for a media player, I'll say, get a stronger CPU than you think you need right now.  When new codecs come out that the built in GPU can't hardware accelerate, you'll thank me, because the CPU will be powerful enough to decode them.  I've got two miniPC right now, that were fine for media players back when everything was H264, but now that the switch has happened to HEVC, which the GPUs don't support, the weak processors can't keep up with anything beyond 720p without dropping frames.
> 
> ...


Not true

The Xbox One S has Microsoft edge and can easily browse plus it supports KB/M as well


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> According to this, it should be able to *decode* 10 bit 4k60. Not sure if it supports HDR or not (or what that even is, still).
> 
> Seriously, WTF is HDR, though? I'm hearing about it as a video feature... I'm hearing about it as a thing monitors and TVs do/don't have... the _last_ time I heard about HDR before everyone wanted it in their TV was back when it was an effect in video games like Oblivion. It made lights look prettier than bloom. Oh, and it's also a camera technology which supposedly involves capturing multiple instances of the very same image and then combining them... this thing is too many things!



Umm, ok... HDR is high dynamic range meaning that the contrast/brightness between the darkest and brightest area of the image are higher. The color range has also been boosted to at least 10-bits (Dolby Vision is 12-bits). The cameras did this in the past by capturing 3 images then stitching them together to get the color and brightness up.


----------



## Vario (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1) Yeah, it goes to sleep too.  The volume adjustment on it doesn't work unless the remote is fully awake via pushing a button.  Otherwise it can take like 5 seconds of sliding your finger on it before it decides to give a damn.
> 2) Only used it to voice search, worked well enough.
> 3) Indeed, I'm thinking more than once a year.
> 4) Pretty sure it is a CR2032 which is the same kind of 3v lithium, non-rechargeable coin battery PCs use to preserve the BIOS.  It might be the slightly thinner CR2030, I forget.
> ...


Mine went through a coin battery a month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow, maybe you use it more than we do (about 2 hours/day give or take) or there was a bug in the firmware that caused high drain?  Since I had mine, it updated the firmware in the remote probably five times.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shield TV is $170ish with a big.LITTLE 8-core ARM CPU with Maxwell-based 256 shader GPU.
> Xbox One S is $225ish with 8-core Jaguar CPU with Polaris-based 768 shader GPU.
> Athlon 200GE custom box is going to be $300+ with 2-core, 4-thread CPU with Vega-based 192 shader GPU.


If you want to be *really *technical, the XboneS isn't really Polaris, although I'd still go for it over a 200GE, as more capability and given the used prices of one.

Also, it can use a KB/M easily, literally PnP.  As well, if OP decides he wants a little lite gaming,  it can handle it


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1) Yeah, it goes to sleep too.  The volume adjustment on it doesn't work unless the remote is fully awake via pushing a button.  Otherwise it can take like 5 seconds of sliding your finger on it before it decides to give a damn.
> 2) Only used it to voice search, worked well enough.
> 3) Indeed, I'm thinking more than once a year.
> 4) Pretty sure it is a CR2032 which is the same kind of 3v lithium, non-rechargeable coin battery PCs use to preserve the BIOS.  It might be the slightly thinner CR2030, I forget.
> ...


I played Gears of war 2 and 3 on a Xbox One X and it ran worse than on 360 because the CPU is that crap (emulating). So that's not always true.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2019)

2.3 GHz 8-core x86 emulating a 3.2 GHz 3-core POWER PC with SMT, yeah, that could be an issue.


----------



## Vario (Mar 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wow, maybe you use it more than we do (about 2 hours/day give or take) or there was a bug in the firmware that caused high drain?  Since I had mine, it updated the firmware in the remote probably five times.


Nah probably less than you, it was like 1 hour every other day.   Anyway, problem was solved with different remote that charges via usb, which is a better remote anyway since it has an on/off switch and keyboard and touchpad.  And that Jellycomb remote/keyboard lasts easily one month between charges too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true
> 
> The Xbox One S has Microsoft edge and can easily browse plus it supports KB/M as well



Meh, unless they've improved it greatly since I used it, I wouldn't want to use the browser in the Xbox One S for anything more than quick google searches to look up info.  But maybe that's all the OP needs.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 9, 2019)

It's a worse MS Edge, which is already shit  questionable to use on a daily basis


----------



## silkstone (Mar 9, 2019)

Chromecast + plex media server might work well and cheaply.

I run a plex server for my media on my main rig and then stream to my chromecast and it works great. I only have the 1080p version, but you can get a 4k version that, i think, supports x265.

You can also cast from your phone to the big screen for browsing/youtube/netflix etc.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 9, 2019)

Almost any modern mini-PC can do at least 4K@30Hz, but ideally you need no less than Apollo Lake SoC onboard. 
If you want decent experience, you can even try something like Intel ComputeCard, or any of the recent Zotac mini-PCs:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...m_re=Pentium_N4200-_-1B4-008A-001A9-_-Product

Maybe MSI Cubi or one of the recent Zotac ZBox devices, if you want a complete PC experience (or if you want to install large storage):
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...ubi&cm_re=MSI_Cubi-_-1VK-0053-001F2-_-Product


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 9, 2019)

In the end I think you really need to think about what you really want.
Massively good options listed in this thread.
You've got the better members for this putting in their $.02.
I am trying to give other options... Because I really think you want simple...easy...just works.
the few official Android TV boxes licensed with Full Widevine support.... This is important for 4K HDR
Chromecast ultra or whatever it's called this week.
MiBox s, it's like adding Android TV to any TV
AirTv boxes are Sling TV's custom Android TV boxes that allow you to combine OTA TV broadcasts with Sling TV and Pluto.
Nvidia shield... premium but old and possibly discontinued.
Fire TV line... Unless you get your TV through Prime I wouldn't bother but it's an option... And Prime is a good way to get all your TV.. just saying
Roku... Literally your only option other than an inconvenient HTPC that can do it all..
The Roku premier is about $50 but I would rather recommend the Roku Ultra...
I have full TV control with receiver on my Roku Ultra and t has Plex of you want it...
Again no Internet browsing but in every attempt I made over the last 20 years or so web browsing has always been that annoying issue so I just don't.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Nvidia shield... premium but old and possibly discontinued.


Definitely not on both accounts.  Still among the most powerful if not the most powerful Android TV devices available.  My 2017s got a system update maybe a month ago--pretty regularly yet.



jmcslob said:


> Again no Internet browsing but in every attempt I made over the last 20 years or so web browsing has always been that annoying issue so I just don't.


This.  If web browsing (beyond what targeted apps can do) is a priority, you're going to want a desktop operating system with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you very much all for the replays.
All looks interesting and very much worth considering.
Some more details about the request:
- I have an external HDD drive with ripped Bluray movies, some on default Bluray standard image, some compressed and converted to .MKV format. So the plan is to have a small box/device that can play those movies, or I can install a cheap windows 7/10 and use VLC or simmilar. 
- Browsing is mostly to be able to access sites like Youtube or Sopcast, and play videos/streams from there on my 4K TV.

Thank you again in advance for the advices and tips. 
Cheers.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

I did a similar thing. If you have a 4k tv, it might be a smart tv, and you can just download the Plex app and run the Plex server on the box with the external HDD.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 11, 2019)

I suggest a MadVR capable box. Superxbr 75/100 & bilateral is the name of the game. Live youtube streams don't port over SVP, though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 11, 2019)

Roku supports 
.MP4, .MOV)
Audio – AAC (.MKV, .MP4, .MOV); MP3(.MP3, .MKV); WMA (.ASF, .WMA, .MKV), FLAC (.FLAC, .MKV), PCM (.WAV, .MKV, .MP4, .MOV), AC3/EAC3 (.MKV,.MP4. .MOV, .AC3), DTS (.MKV, .MP4, .MOV,.DTS), ALAC (.MKV, .MP4, .MOV, .M4A), Vorbis (.OGG,.MKV,.WEBM)
Playlists –.M3U, .M3U8, .PLS
Image – JPG, PNG, GIF (non-animated)

It supports Plex and Roku also has "The Media Player" installed or available to download...
YouTube Edith 4k is an app on every media streamer but occasionally Amazon and Google fight do Fire can lose YouTube


----------



## las (Mar 11, 2019)

silkstone said:


> Chromecast + plex media server might work well and cheaply.
> 
> I run a plex server for my media on my main rig and then stream to my chromecast and it works great. I only have the 1080p version, but you can get a 4k version that, i think, supports x265.
> 
> You can also cast from your phone to the big screen for browsing/youtube/netflix etc.



I like Plex but HDR is not supported.


----------



## Vario (Mar 11, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> Thank you very much all for the replays.
> All looks interesting and very much worth considering.
> Some more details about the request:
> - I have an external HDD drive with ripped Bluray movies, some on default Bluray standard image, some compressed and converted to .MKV format. So the plan is to have a small box/device that can play those movies, or I can install a cheap windows 7/10 and use VLC or simmilar.
> ...


You can play .mkv files using an app on the ShieldTV (Kodi/SPMC, Plex, VLC, Archos, MX Player).
You can play youtube on ShieldTV.
According to this site, you can install an App combination to use sopcast on ShieldTV https://www.tvaddons.co/plexus-sopcast-acestream/.  Never done this myself.

I recommend the ShieldTV highly, other than the idiotic remote it has worked well for about 14 months now.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 11, 2019)

Just saying...
If you live in an area with Spectrum you definitely don't want the MiBox or the Nvidia shield because neither can run the Spectrum TV app...
If you didn't know Spectrum is going to be offering expanded basic cable for $15 a month if you have internet with them... But you will need a Roku, XBone, pc or a 2018 or later Samsung smart TV as they won't be offering equipment with that package.


----------



## Mats (Mar 11, 2019)

How about an AM4 DeskMini? About the size of an ATX PSU. 2 x M.2, 2 x SATA.

https://www.asrock.com/nettop/AMD/DeskMini A300 Series/#Specification
https://www.hkepc.com/17716/平玩_Ryzen_Mini_PC_ASROCK_DeskMini_A300_準系統


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm seriously thinking of purchashic an nVidia Shield TV device. Specially if it can plays all possible video formats with a 3rd party app...


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 13, 2019)

Prima.Vera said:


> I'm seriously thinking of purchashic an nVidia Shield TV device. Specially if it can plays all possible video formats with a 3rd party app...


It can also run ubuntu )))


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2019)

las said:


> I like Plex but HDR is not supported.



From what I've read, so long as the client supports HDR, then plex will just direct stream the file for it to be decoded on device.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 15, 2019)

I just bought this BRIX for $130, which has an Apollo Lake J4105. I don’t have any 4K to test it with, but other reviews of the CPU say it can handle most 4K codecs just fine. I use it to stream 1080p, which it does with ease.


----------



## dexter7142 (May 29, 2019)

I am looking to assemble a mini-pc that supports HDR as well. The reason why I want a mini-pc is because I want to use it Windows 10. Nvdia Shield and X Box are not my options.


----------

